
Show HN: Open your stupid link in a safe space so it doesn't hurt you - altindag
https://ISOlation.SITE/?hnxxxxxxx
======
renewiltord
So I got this spam link via SMS. And I did something like this. I was all like
"Haha! I will outsmart these mutton-brains with my `curl` on EC2!"

Instead, what happened is that the URL was unique and it validated my phone
number. Now I constantly get that variety of spam. NUuuuuuuuuu

~~~
marapuru
Seeing that most of the URL's have unique strings in them that could be
expected right? ;)

------
helb
had to be done: [https://i.vgy.me/jHAq9R.png](https://i.vgy.me/jHAq9R.png)
(notice the jpeg artifacts getting worse and worse :))

~~~
neckardt
Obligatory: [https://xkcd.com/244/](https://xkcd.com/244/)

------
prathiks
Scrolling doesn't work. Tried on yahoo.com

~~~
altindag
It definitely should work. What do you mean by "doesn't work"? Do you have
more information about what happened?

I just tested and made a screen recording showing it definitely works here:
[https://github.com/dosyago/ProductMedia/blob/master/ISOlatio...](https://github.com/dosyago/ProductMedia/blob/master/ISOlation.SITE.md)

------
finger
My browser (Safari, iOS 13.5.1) crashed when I clicked isolate.

~~~
altindag
Sorry about that! Thanks for letting me know. I'll run some tests when I'm
near a iOS. Do you have any more information?

~~~
finger
It consistently crashes my browser on any url.

Steps to reproduce:

1\. Enter “example.com”

2\. Press isolate (nothing happens, and a pop up with Enter Url appears)

3\. Try to hide keyboard by pressing Done at the top right of the keyboard

4\. Press isolate again

~~~
altindag
Hey finger, I tested on iPhone 8 on 13.5.1 and did not see this issue. Were
you using an iPad? Any more info?

Sorry about this!

------
Stierlitz
isolation.site

Your connection is not private

Attackers might be trying to steal your information from isolation.site (for
example, passwords, messages or credit cards). Learn more

NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID

~~~
altindag
Thanks. I better check on what's happening

 _edit:_ all fixed now, correct certs are back. I had switched branches and
the changes came into effect when server restarted, including different certs.

